

The New Web Typography - zachinglis
http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Graphics/opentype/opentype-fontbureau/index.html#small-caps

======
michaelpinto
So far only about 8% of websites are using embedded fonts but I can't wait to
see that number explode -- I've been doing website design since the 90s and
this revolution is way overdue!

